# What's your go to "line" knife?



## karloevaristo (Sep 15, 2015)

For all the pros out there. Pro kitchens can be somewhat claustrophobic sometimes. And it's sometimes good/safe/convenient to have a knife that's an all-arounder yet not too bulky that it fits snuggly in a spot on the line. So what's your go to line knife?


----------



## lobby (Sep 15, 2015)

190mm tanaka ginsan. Don't have to worry too much about it. Cheap, stainless. Cuts well on small boards.


----------



## DamageInc (Sep 15, 2015)

I know a lot of people speak highly of the 210mm Itinomonn kurouchi suji as a small line knife.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 15, 2015)

225mm Tesshu gyuto. I have a lot of work space.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 15, 2015)

ecchef said:


> 225mm Tesshu gyuto. I have a lot of work space.


I just noticed Aframes has some 180mm Tesshu petties for a good price


----------



## mark76 (Sep 15, 2015)

210 mm Suisin Inox hoyaki. Best knife ever (for me).


----------



## panda (Sep 15, 2015)

Moritaka 165 petty for its edge retention, because I don't care if it gets dropped and is cheap enough to replace. Prefer a gyuto but it gets in the way on a line as space is very limited.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 15, 2015)

ecchef said:


> 225mm Tesshu gyuto. I have a lot of work space.



I alternated this with one of the Itinomonn 210mm sujis for a while before it went to its new home.

Now it's the Heiji 210mm gyuto and the Itinomonn.


----------



## Jordanp (Sep 15, 2015)

240mm tojiro dp sujihiki for the fact that I don't have to worry about other people using it.


----------



## easy13 (Sep 15, 2015)

Have a pass/expo station type line setup, been using a 240 Glestain Suji recently - enough height at the heel to do some quick board work, sturdy so I don't have to baby it, prefer stainless on a line knife, slices like a champ too. 240 may be long for some but it tucks nicely on top of cutting board


----------



## 420layersofdank (Sep 15, 2015)

Gesshin ginga 210 wh 2 suji and heiji 150 carbon petty. Game over


----------



## Seth (Sep 15, 2015)

220 shig suji. Game over. I mean, I don't work the line.


----------



## Asteger (Sep 15, 2015)

Naw, would have to abandon some principles and go stainless-ish and for a 210 suji-ish knife. I used something similar with little space and way too much activity in the vicinity some time ago. Forget your Shig, unless you have no customers and plenty of time.

Pretty consistent above on this type of knife - smaller suji stuff, or petties - but it's been said before so no surprise. 

Would rather be at home using my regular gyuto, though.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 15, 2015)

The Itinomonn isn't super reactive, and once I used it for a while neither was the Tesshu, or the 210 Shig I had for a bit. 

That being said there is a lot to be said for stainless, especially during citrus season.


----------



## dblnickels (Sep 15, 2015)

210 gesshin uraku gyuto. 
Inexpensive and easy to repair and thin when you chip it on tongs or whatever.
Quick wipe when patinated, no problem.


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 15, 2015)

I use a hhh production knife for most kitchen work. That being said I have a huge work surface and have used 270's with great success. If I had less space I'd go 150 masakage shimo or 175 takeda funayuki


----------



## richard (Sep 16, 2015)

Surprised no mention of Misono...


----------



## S-Line (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm a sushi chef and my go to line knives are


Suisin Inox Honyaki 300mm Yanagi
Takamura R2 150mm Petty
Takeda NAS 270mm Gyuto

Yeah.. I've been blessed with some board room at the places I've worked.


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2016)

i'm going to need a line knife too. where do you get 225 tesshu? i only see the 210 on aframes.

any feedback on a variety of 210ish gyutos on the line would be much appreciated. looking for carbon only (carbon or stainless cladding dont matter, or mono) only criteria is that it's not expensive and is tough enough to not chip easily.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 25, 2016)

The 225 that ecchef has used to be mine. That one was sold to me on A Frames as a 240, they run REALLY short. It's a really nice knife for the bucks. If I end up in the ****** spot of having to replace my kit cheap it is a contender for the line knife spot. 

They are interestingly shaped, about the same curve as a 210mm shig, but pointier and shorter by a couple mm. The grind is asymmetrical and not at all the same as what is sandblasted on. Just talking about it kind of makes me want to buy another.


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 25, 2016)

I use a 210 konosuke hd. I made the switch from petty/suji I think the short gyuto is more comfortable. Prepping on the line I use a Kato/nenox s1 240 gyutos.


----------



## wbusby1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Most days a 195mm kiwi *gyuto* but I used to use a 150mm T-F petty which was a lot more enjoyable and am currently leaning against switching over to my itinomonn 210 suji as the kiwi is just so much more convenient and also more versatile. I've had too many people pick up knives off my station to cut something on metal or spill liquids onto the blade.


----------



## mistascoopa (Feb 25, 2016)

FWIW, Takeshi at Aframes does have 240 Tesshus available, but handle less and not advertised on site. Getting one with a d- handle will cost $5 less than current advertised price, white or blue. If you want to get custom work from Shiraki, the vendor can make it happen too. Wait time is 3 months.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 26, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> The 225 that ecchef has used to be mine. That one was sold to me on A Frames as a 240, they run REALLY short. It's a really nice knife for the bucks. If I end up in the ****** spot of having to replace my kit cheap it is a contender for the line knife spot.
> 
> They are interestingly shaped, about the same curve as a 210mm shig, but pointier and shorter by a couple mm. The grind is asymmetrical and not at all the same as what is sandblasted on. Just talking about it kind of makes me want to buy another.



You should probably get another one Andre 'cause I'm keeping this one. 
This is a seriously good line knife.


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 26, 2016)

Watanabe k shaped gyuto for me. But I hate poly boards so much


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 26, 2016)

mark76 said:


> 210 mm Suisin Inox hoyaki. Best knife ever (for me).



Gyuto or petty?


----------



## Furminati (Feb 26, 2016)

Takamura 210mm r2 gyuto ( red handle).... Although I no longer work a line.. So it's pretty much sits in my china hutch


----------



## joshsy81 (Feb 26, 2016)

Moritaka 165 petty and gesshin ittetsu 180 petty.


----------



## bonestter (Feb 27, 2016)

Seems strange to me reading through this thread how 240 has become the 'norm'


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 27, 2016)

280mm suji , when I say sharp behind entire kitchen clears [emoji23]


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 27, 2016)

bonestter said:


> Seems strange to me reading through this thread how 240 has become the 'norm'


yeah.

240 here too.

space be damned.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

turbochef422 said:


> I use a 210 konosuke hd. I made the switch from petty/suji I think the short gyuto is more comfortable. Prepping on the line I use a Kato/nenox s1 240 gyutos.


I tried to special order a 210mm KS Gyuto through Koki to use as my line knife, no luck unfortunately


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 27, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> I tried to special order a 210mm KS Gyuto through Koki to use as my line knife, no luck unfortunately



That's why I had that little Heiji made!


----------



## panda (Feb 27, 2016)

if 210 ks existed i would have jumped on that in a heart beat.

tell me more about the baby heiji dre. mostly about how effective it was for use on the pass, ie cladding reactiveness, steel toughness, comfort, etc.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 27, 2016)

I guess you can always get a 240 and make a 210 out of it 



panda said:


> if 210 ks existed i would have jumped on that in a heart beat.
> 
> tell me more about the baby heiji dre. mostly about how effective it was for use on the pass, ie cladding reactiveness, steel toughness, comfort, etc.


----------



## panda (Feb 28, 2016)

only way i would consider that is if a beat up one popped up on bst for cheap, otherwise not worth the incredible effort it would take to shorten it by 40mm.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 29, 2016)

I traced my 240 KS and a 210mm Sabatier and kind of put the profiles together, sent it off to Heiji and sled him to make something in Semi stainless that has this profile. It works for everything I need it to. It is terrible for portioning meat or something like that, but for service it takes care of everything so well. The steel is very nice, sharpens well and holds an edge.





Today the tip is a little higher, but not much.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 29, 2016)

That is a really cool knife!!


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 29, 2016)

That heiji looks perfect.


----------



## BJE1 (Feb 29, 2016)

my favorite is a re handled nenox. It's just the perfect size.


----------



## panda (Feb 29, 2016)

Dardeau, can you forward me the email you sent to heiji so I can order one too?


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 29, 2016)

This is what it looks like today


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 29, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> I traced my 240 KS and a 210mm Sabatier and kind of put the profiles together, sent it off to Heiji and sled him to make something in Semi stainless that has this profile. It works for everything I need it to. It is terrible for portioning meat or something like that, but for service it takes care of everything so well. The steel is very nice, sharpens well and holds an edge.
> 
> View attachment 30954
> 
> ...



:O what an amazing knife


----------



## masibu (Mar 1, 2016)

I've been itching to try out a carbon misono 210 gyuto for a while on the line.. tough steel, easy enough to sharpen if someone somehow manages to damage it and its not super expensive either. I've been using an itinomonn 270 suji lately but it freaks me out whenever someone else goes to use it. It's also pretty long so it just wouldn't be practical in a smaller kitchen.


----------



## panda (Mar 1, 2016)

i've actually thought about using a misono or masahiro, but more random people are likely to pick up and use a western handled knife vs a wa while i am away from cutting board.


----------



## lobby (Feb 23, 2017)

have a lot of room on my broil/grill station. 270 misono dragon is my goto


----------



## supersayan3 (Feb 23, 2017)

In the past used to be victorinox. Fibrox chefs 25, serrated chefs 25, salmon slicer, petty(complimented by more knives, but victorinox was the brand). 
Much later, Masahiro Mvh, then Masahiro virgin carbon, then hiromotos AS, in the new kitchen , knife line will be: brazen santoku, Sukenari as 24, Hirohito as 20, Masahiro suji 30, and probably 1-2 more stainless(due to food discoloration)


----------



## Chef_ (Feb 24, 2017)

if im in the middle station, all i get is a thin sliver of space to plate and cut, so i use either a cheap petty i bought on ebay for $30, or my 210 miyabi, which is still one of my cheapest knives.

My grill station looks similar to lobby's above, so ill keep any of my 240/270 on the line, but lately i just stick to my 240 tojiro dp, so i dont have to worry about it if it gets knocked around


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 4, 2017)

Those grantons intrigue me. Heard they sharpen a little different. High grit the key!? Would be looking to press it into large cut protein breakdown. Thoughts, Easy?


----------



## Dirt (Mar 5, 2017)

Some of you are going to think I'm insane, but I spend most of my time on the line on an 22.5cmx22.5cm board so it can get a little cramped I always have my takeda honesuki. If I'm feeling really saucy I might cram the ginga240 on there, but that's so rare.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 5, 2017)

My takeda 240mm is my most used line knife, also the least favorite knife in my kit. But it gets stuff done quickly with very good food release. Probably the most practical knife I own.


----------



## panda (Mar 5, 2017)

i too have moved on from takeda love, but still hold it in high regard.
takeda 270 can be used as line knife also, it takes up the entire workspace but because it's so light you can wield it like a smaller one and you have that length when ever you need it without having to reach for another knife. i rarely use mine, but can't bring myself to pass it on because the one time i do want to use it, not having it would absolutely drive me nuts.


----------



## shownomarci (Mar 5, 2017)

240mm Tojiro DP gyuto. 
I don't dare to take anymore expensive knife to any places i go. (And still better than any knives at any any places i've ever been to in the UK as an agency chef.)
Survived quite a few 'can i borrow your knife' situations, trimming chicken/duck legs, left dirty/wet, put though dishwasher (even though i keep telling people not to) and still going strong.
Bit envy the guys across the pond to have much more options when it comes to buy a kitchen knife and therefore a bit better knife culture.


----------



## Ivang (Mar 5, 2017)

i like 210 gyutos for line work, i used a tojiro dp, then a masamoto vg and just recently changed to a tanaka r2 that im loving o far. i must admit though, i get a little nervous when someone else grabs it.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2017)

ecchef said:


> 225mm Tesshu gyuto. I have a lot of work space.





Dardeau said:


> I alternated this with one of the Itinomonn 210mm sujis for a while before it went to its new home.
> 
> Now it's the Heiji 210mm gyuto and the Itinomonn.


Those tesshu gyutos at aframes look like wonderful line knives. I briefly owned a blue2 270mm that was all wrong for me but a wh2 240 gyuto is on my list of future purchases.
http://aframestokyo.com/tesshu-wa-gyuto-240mm-white-ii-steel-blade-rose-wood-han240.html


----------



## Chef_ (Mar 6, 2017)

Ivang said:


> i like 210 gyutos for line work, i used a tojiro dp, then a masamoto vg and just recently changed to a tanaka r2 that im loving o far. i must admit though, i get a little nervous when someone else grabs it.



Where are all these restaurants at where people are just grabbing each others knives. I would be escorted out in handcuffs if someone touched my knife, and i make sure my coworkers know that.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2017)

ecchef said:


> 225mm Tesshu gyuto. I have a lot of work space.





Chef_ said:


> Where are all these restaurants at where people are just grabbing each others knives. I would be escorted out in handcuffs if someone touched my knife, and i make sure my coworkers know that.



+1! Haha I was thinking the same thing! I guess I'm too intimidating for any of my coworkers to want to borrow my stuff. This sorta thing never happens to me.


----------



## nepastovus (Mar 6, 2017)

Richmond Artifex M390 210mm. Brought it for line knife purpose. The only fully stainless knife in the bag, durable handle, durable steel.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 6, 2017)

HHH 200mm "Mid-tech". Aeb-l Stainless w/ stabilized Honduran coffee bag western handle. Great knife, great maker, minimal maintenance, handle is perfect for greasy/wet hands. All around great knife for designated duty! :thumbsup:


----------



## MastrAndre (Mar 6, 2017)

It seems I'm the lucky one!
I have a very big workspace, I choose every day up to 8 knives. They'll hang near to me at the wall and switch the knife task by task.
My standard set up:
Wüsthof Classic Ikon Chef Knife 20cm + 23cm + serrated knife 23cm
Misono UX10 22,5 cm (tuned)
Ashi Ginga 21cm
Watanabe Pro Gyuto 27cm
Moritaka Hamono AS Nakiri 18cm + Kiritsuke 24cm
And nobody comes in the near [emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 6, 2017)

cheflarge said:


> HHH 200mm "Mid-tech". Aeb-l Stainless w/ stabilized Honduran coffee bag western handle. Great knife, great maker, minimal maintenance, handle is perfect for greasy/wet hands. All around great knife for designated duty! :thumbsup:



Jelly, all my HHH gyutos are 240+ I wait patiently the day he does another 200mm line knife style blade.


----------



## richard (Mar 6, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Misono UX10 22,5 cm (tuned)


What do you mean by "tuned"? Does this mean a 240 that has been reprofiled shorter?


----------



## tienowen (Mar 7, 2017)

I work at the sushi restaurant, I only use 1 knife for service, and Gyuto for prep time.
Jikko K-Yanagi 300mm Gin 3 
Suisin Inox Honyaki 270mm Gyuto
Besides that I usually rotation my knives. 
Masahiro MVP 240mm Gyuto
Miyabi Kaizen 210mm Gyuto
JCK 300mm Sakimaru Takobiki Gin 3
Kohetsu 270mm AS Sujihiki
Suisin 165mm inox Yo-Deba
Sakai Takayuki 185mm Gin 3 Usuba


----------



## MastrAndre (Mar 8, 2017)

richard said:


> What do you mean by "tuned"? Does this mean a 240 that has been reprofiled shorter?



Yes, it's been shortened from 240 to 225 mm and reprofiled to a laser geometry


----------

